# Dell Vostro 1520



## westminken (Aug 6, 2009)

Anybody have some feedback about this computer? I ordered it and it is on its way so let me know if there are ANY problems with it, please kind sirs and madams.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saying it is a Dell Vostro 1520 doesn't give us too many details as there are quite a few configurations even on dell's site. That being said I find it is usually better to ask for advice before I order something rather than afterwards. Of course I have never been a fan of Michael Dell's products anyways.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 6, 2009)

If it helps you any, I have a Vostro 1400 and haven't had any serious problems with it, other than some typical Vista related problems.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a better idea. How about YOU let us know if there are any problems with it, once it arrives?


----------



## coramdeo (Aug 6, 2009)

Problems? it does run (shudder) Windows doesn't it? _a Mac Guy


----------



## Hungus (Aug 6, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> Problems? it does run (shudder) Windows doesn't it? _a Mac Guy



Well both my Macs can technically run windows, in fact my Mac Pro does run windows, but only when I am working in Logos or running one of my plotters or Glass software. and then usually through parallels.


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you upgrade the operating system? Because Vista Home Basic is not something to look forward to. I'd go XP if available; it may have enough power (barely) to function with some of the better Vistas. 

I've got Home Basic on this machine, but I'm running right now on a bootable Linux CD.


----------



## westminken (Aug 6, 2009)

oh no, I downgraded to Windows XP Professional. My friend that helped me order it told me that Vista is not good. Anyway, he said that the Vostro was a newer version of the Inspiron computers. He told me that this will be a very good machine. I trust him because he helped me buy my last laptop and that lasted five years. I was just asking for feedback from other people because I checked some ratings on this computer after I bought it and there was about a 50/50 split on people that said they liked it and others that said if wasn't worth buying.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had a Vostro 1510 for almost a year and haven't had any problems. It actually costs more to downgrade to XP than to stay with Vista so I didn't do it, but I would have if they were the same price.


----------



## Grymir (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a great computer. Enjoy. I had one from my job for over a year and it worked great.


----------

